# Transpositionsverschlüsselung



## java-anfaenger (19. Mai 2009)

Wer kann den folgenden Satz entschlüsseln?

neika me htc endgrod n e


Güsse 
java-anfaenger


----------



## SlaterB (19. Mai 2009)

keine macht den drogen


----------



## tuxedo (19. Mai 2009)

java-anfaenger hat gesagt.:


> Wer kann den folgenden Satz entschlüsseln?



War ja jetzt nicht wirklich schwer, oder? Da muss man nur etwas "scharf drauf gucken". 

- Alex


----------



## SlaterB (19. Mai 2009)

sagt sich hinterher leicht,

ich bin überzeugt, dass das niemand außer mir lösen konnte


----------



## tuxedo (19. Mai 2009)

Niemand außer dir? Ah ja, okay. Du hast wohl vergessen den imaginären ironie-tag zu setzen? ;-)

- Alex


----------

